# How To Root Galaxy S Ii Skyrocket Via Easy Root (One Click Root)



## thewebblogger

There is a new tutorial that details how to root your galaxy S II / Skyrocket via one click only:
http://reviewhorizon.com/2011/11/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-s2-s-ii-skyrocket-with-easy-root/
Apparently it is based on Android Creative Syndicate Easy Root method that packages in a batch file with all the actions needed for root and install Superuser as well. I followed the procedure and the entire process took 5 minutes.


----------



## adgj533

does this work with samsung stratosphere? please send me the answer to me in a private message.


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

I would also like to know if this method works on the Stratosphere, please.

Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------

